# Probleme mit WLan USB Adapter



## d4k4 (21. Januar 2004)

Nabend,
mittlerweile läuft mein WLan Netzwerk wunderbar. Nur gibt da ein kleines Probelm. Und zwar gehen ab und zu einfach die USB Adapter aus? Besonders wenn ich über Netztwerk größere Daten verschieben gehen die Dinger einfach aus. Könnte das vieleicht mit ungenügend Strom zusammenhängen: Wenn ja wie behebe ich das?


----------



## zeromancer (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn grundsätzlich ein Stromproblem vorliegen sollte, dann schafft nur ein USB-Hub Abhilfe - aber ein guter, der mindestens 250mA pro USB Port schafft. Normalerweise teilt Windows Dir aber mit, wenn der Strom nicht reicht, formuliert das aber in etwa so:

"Es liegen zu wenig Ressourcen für den Adapter bla blubb vor... - Sie benötigen mindestens xx% Ressourcen."


----------



## d4k4 (21. Januar 2004)

Das sagt Windows aber nicht. Trotzdem fällt der Addapter einfach aus. Vieleicht ein Hitzeproblem? Gibt es sowas?


----------



## zeromancer (23. Januar 2004)

Eher nicht, ich denke, das Windows das Ding nicht richtig "erkennt" und deshalb nichts sagt - bzw. sagt Windows das auch nur, wenn die Onboard-USBs überlastet sind, sprich, das Motherboard hier Meldung macht.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, welche Version von USB Du benutzt. USB 2.0 Geräte sind an USB 1.x Anschlüssen verwendbar, nur bei Überlast reagieren sie eben empfindlich... Vielleicht ist das der Grund?


----------



## d4k4 (23. Januar 2004)

hm das könnte es sein. Kann ich was dagegen machen?


----------



## zeromancer (23. Januar 2004)

Ich wüßte nicht, dass es einen 2.0 auf 1.x Konverter gäbe...
Du brauchst definitiv 2.0er Anschlüsse oder entsprechend langsamere Geräte (1.x)


----------



## d4k4 (23. Januar 2004)

also neues board kaufen...
oder kann ich die daten meneg reguliren, so dass es nicht merh zu einer Überlast kommt?


----------



## zeromancer (23. Januar 2004)

Evtl. eine Schnittstellenkarfte besorgen und die onboard-USBs abschalten? Weiss nicht, ob das ginge, aber gleich ein neus Board... eher nicht. Regulieren ist meiner Meinung nach nicht möglich. Das regelt die UART der Schnittstelle selbst, nicht das Gerät an sich.


----------



## marwin (23. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht wird eine Energiesparmodus aktiviert (ähnlich wie bei Netzkarten bei Inaktivität) - durch die geringere Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit könnte ein Trieber meinen, es käme nichts mehr ...

marwin


----------



## zeromancer (24. Januar 2004)

Auch ne sehr gute Idee!


----------



## d4k4 (24. Januar 2004)

und wie/wo schau ich das nach?


----------



## zeromancer (24. Januar 2004)

WIN+PAUSE, Hardware, Gerätemanager, Eigenschaften USB Controller, USB Hubs, Energieverwaltung


----------



## d4k4 (24. Januar 2004)

So da habe ich jetzt 2 Einträge.

1. Via Rev 5 oder höherer USB Universeller Hostcontroller

Da steht nichst von Energieverwaltung nur Bandbeitenverbrauch 11%

2. USB-Root-Hub

Da steht Hub ist selbstversorgend mit 500mA pro Anschluss. Und da ist der Wireless Adapter mit 500mA und noch ein freier Anschluss.


----------



## zeromancer (24. Januar 2004)

An dieser Stelle geht mir nun die Luft aus - sorry!
Viel Glück!


----------



## d4k4 (24. Januar 2004)

danke hast mir schon genug geholfen.  
vieleicht weiß ja wer anders Rat.


----------



## XTEC (24. Januar 2004)

Hi d4k4.

Falls Du dein Problem noch hast,
welches OS hasst Du denn und um welches WLan Gerät handelt es sich?

W2k und XP haben bei bestimmten WLan USB arbeitenden Geräten mit der HAL Probleme, deshalb wäre es nützlich mal zu wissen welche Dinger Du hast.

Gruß

T.Müller


----------



## d4k4 (24. Januar 2004)

Hi XTEC,

ich habe WinXP Prof. SP1

und dazu habe ich den Medion WLan DSL Router mit passedem USB 2.0 Adapter.

Was meinst du mit HAL?


----------



## XTEC (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

HAL = Hardware Abstraction Layer hat aber in diesem Fall glaube weniger damit zu tun.

Du hast XP Prof. SP1 weisst Du zufällig ob bei Dir der USB 2.0 EHCI-Hostcontrollertreiber auch aktualiert wurde?

Versuch einfach mal folgende Schritte: 

1.) Öffne den Geräte-Manager und suche den Eintrag unter USB-Hostcontroller. 

2.) Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf den USB 2.0 EHCI-Hostcontroller und anschließend mit der linken Maustaste auf Treiber aktualisieren.

3.) Klicke auf Software automatisch installieren (empfohlen) und dann auf Weiter. 

4.) Klicke nach Abschluss der Installation auf Fertig stellen. Du wirst eventuell aufgefordert, den Computer neu zu starten, um die Installation abzuschließen. 

Schaun wir mal obs daran liegt 

Gruß

T. Müller


----------



## d4k4 (26. Januar 2004)

leider nicht


----------



## XTEC (27. Januar 2004)

OK, dann hät ich noch ne Zwischenfrage:

Wie sind die Stromversorgungseinstellungen des USB-Anschlusses im BIOS?

mfg

T. Müller


----------



## d4k4 (29. Januar 2004)

Hi,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Aber ich hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. Habe mir einfach eine USB 2.0 Controller Card gekauft. Und die Adapter da angeschlossen. Und jetzt läufts ohne Probleme. 

Nochmal danke für die Bemühungen.


----------

